# Unser Schwimmteich



## Werner W (27. Jan. 2012)

Hallo, seit einigen Monaten stöbere ich in diesem Forum und verfolge einige wirklich gelungene Teichprojekte oder solche, die kurz vor der Vollendeung stehen. Dass sich die Erbauer auch während der Bauphase noch die Zeit für eine ausführliche Beschreibung nehmen finde ich außerordentlich. Unser Interesse an einem eigenen Schwimmteich entwickelte sich vor drei Jahren, als wir uns erstmalig mit dem Thema beschäftigten. Wir haben viel in Gartenzeitschriften gelesen, uns bei naturagart umgesehen und waren bei Freunden zu einer Schwimmteicheinweihung eingeladen. Ein Jahr später konnten wir im Urlaub am Ferienhaus in der Rhön einen Schwimmteich genießen. Beide Teiche waren in Zusammenarbeit mit naturagart gebaut worden. Nachdem wir zwei Teiche ausprobieren konnten und wir uns ausführlich mit dem System beschäftigt hatten, stand fest, dass wir in den nächsten Jahren den Urlaub streichen und dafür einen Schwimmteich bauen. Im letzten Jahr war es dann endlich so weit. Die Planungen nahmen langsam Formen an und der Teichbau wurde in die Tat umgesetzt. Während der Bauphase habe ich mich immer mal wieder hier umgesehen und mir den einen oder anderen Tip geholt. Für eine eigene Dokumentation fehlte jedoch einfach die Zeit und Muße. Diese möchte ich jetzt, so weit wie möglich, nach und nach mit Fotos und kurzen Beschreibungen nachholen.

Wir wohnen in einem alten Bauernhaus in einem Dorf in Friesland. Die Grundstücke sind hier teilweise sehr groß sínd. An Platz mangelt es bei uns nicht und so konnten wir planen ohne wirklich an Grenzen zu stoßen. Im hinteren Gartenteil befand sich ein Bolzplatz für die Kinder mit einer angrenzenden kleinen Wiese. Dort sollte nun zuerst unser Teich und dann später ein Gartenhaus entstehen. Es kam dann aber genau umgekehrt. Bei ständigem Stöbern im Internet und bei ebay fanden wir plötzlich unser Traumhäuschen und konnten es bei ebay sehr günstig ersteigern. Damit es sich im feuchten Schuppen nicht verziehen würde, wurde die ganze Aktion umgekehrt. Das Häuschen wurde zuerst gebaut. Los ging es in der Woche vor Ostern. 
         

Das Wetter spielte mit, Fundamente und Platte in zwei Tagen, am Donnerstag die Wände aufgestellt, Ostersonnabend war der Rohbau fertig. Bei dem Bausatz paßte wirklich alles bestens zusammen. In den nächsten Tagen war bei sommerlichen Temperaturen Streichen angesagt. Jetzt hatten wir einen Unterschlupf bei schlechtem Wetter und für die Pausen.
In den nächsten Wochen wurden die Planungen für den Teich erstellt. Ein befreundetes Paar baute bereits gleichzeitig an einem Schwimmteich und es wurden Tips und Anregungen ausgetauscht. Es wurden Skizzen gemacht und mit allen Maßen zu naturagart geschickt. Von dort kamen Vorschläge und Kostenberechnungen für das Material. Nach dem fest stand, wie der Teich aussehen sollte, stand am 2.7. der Bagger auf dem Hof und es ging endlich los. Ca. 250 qm Erde mußte den Platz wechseln.

         

Zuerst verlegten wir ein Abflußrohr zum Graben, wo später Regenwasser und überlaufendes Teichwasser abfließen sollte. Mit einem Laser wurden die Höhen festgelegt und der Baggerfahrer begann mit dem Aushub des Teiches. Die Erde wurde größtenteil als Hügel hinter den Teich gelegt. Von dort soll dann später ein Bach herunter fließen. Zuerst sah es eher aus wie ein Schlachtfeld, aber nach und nach kam der Teich zum Vorschein. Der Baggerfahrer hatte schon mehrere Teiche ausgehoben und kannte sich daher sehr gut aus. Die Stufen in der Teichböschung hat er gleich mit der schwenkbaren Schaufel modeliert.
So, für heute reichts, später mehr.
Werner


----------



## Zacky (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



Die Baudoku fängt schon sehr gut an und ich bin gespant, wie die Geschichte weiter geht. Das Projekt scheint ja doch sehr umfangreich zu werden bzw, gewesen zu sein. Schreibt und zeigt mehr....


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

 Hallo das ist ja schon ein kleiner See schön das ihr so viel platz habt  wenn Treume war werden  bin auch gespant wie es weiter geht mit dem Bericht:cu


----------



## Werner W (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
habe hier noch ein Bild des fertigen Häuschens, 
 
der Entwurf 
 
ein Bild mit der ersten Markierung im Gras.
 

Fortsetzung Baggerarbeiten:
Einiges an Erde wurde abgefahren, da der Hügel nicht alles aufnehmen konnte.
     
Im ges. Teichbereich wurde der Mutterboden abgetragen, die Böschung mit Füllsand aufgefüllt und mit dem Rüttler befestigt, 
damit später besser modeliert werden konnte und keine Absackungen entstehen.
Der Laser war eine echte Erleichterung bei der Höhenmessung in und um den Teich.
   
Zuletzt wurde der Pflanzenfiltergraben ausgehoben.
     
Schon ein mächtiges Loch was da entstanden war, konnte man sich ja vorher kaum vorstellen.
   
Das war erste Tag.
Werner


----------



## Werner W (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Moin,

in den nächsten Tagen war Schüppen angesagt. Der Rand und die Stufen wurden mit Sand und Lehm modeliert, gerüttelt, geklopft und glatt gezogen. 

   

Die Stufen sollen als Sicherheitsreserve dienen, damit man später überall den Teich verlassen kann und nicht an glatten Böschungen abrutscht; 
man wird ja älter 

     

Das Wetter spielte mit und es ging gut voran.
Unten im Teich erkennt man schon die Rinnen für die Abläufe.

     

So, das war´s für heute. 
Tschüß, bis bald


----------



## Werner W (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Bevor es gleich zur Party geht noch zwei weitere Tage(4+5):

Es wurden die letzten Stufen fertig gestellt und der Unterbau für die spätere Treppe vorbereitet.

 

An einer Seite konnten wir schon mit dem Uferwall beginnen. Hierfür haben wir alte 10er Betonsteine in Mörtel gelegt und seitlich und oben mit Mörtel überzogen.

 

Bei schwülem Wetter gab´s dann auch schon mal einen Schauer. Vorsichtshalber legten wir eine Schutzfolie aus. Diese wurde in den nächsten Tagen noch so einige male raus- und reingezogen.

 

Hier sieht man den Aufbau des Uferwalls zwischen Schwimmbereich und Pflanzengraben.


----------



## Digicat (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Servus Werner

Super ...

Wird es auch Technik im Teich geben ... Skimmer, Bodenablässe ???

Als Katzenfan freut es mich besonders Eure auf den Bildern zu sehen ...


----------



## ron (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner,

wirklich ein ganz tolles projekt. Bin schon total gespannt auf die weiter Doku!

LG

Ron


----------



## Moonlight (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Toll . . .so viel platz hätte ich auch gerne  bin gespannt wie es weiter geht,vor allem wie er fertig aussieht.  mandy


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Servus Werner,
das wird ja eine richtig schöne Baudoku, super - gefällt mir.
Bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht.
Man soll ja nicht neidisch sein - aber genügend Platz ist bei dir vorhanden - den hätte ich
auch gerne zur Verfügung gehabt.
LG Markus


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner,

wieder hat sich einer *an solch ein Projekt getraut. Super!*
:gratuliere

Da sind wir ja zeitgleich gestartet. 
Geolaser, Böschungslöffel, modellieren, als ob es gestern war. Der Boden scheint bei dir leichter zu sein, meine linke Schulter ist immer noch etwas lädiert. 

Auf deinem Entwurf ist zu sehen das der Filter/Regenerationsbereich ca. 1/3 der Fläche des Schwimmbereiches aufweist, du setzt sicher Technik zum Umwälzen ein?


----------



## Ralf G. (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo
super Teich den du da am bauen bist.
Schade das ich nicht soviel platz haben dann würde 
ich auch so einen großen Teich bauen.

Viel erfolg Ralf


----------



## Werner W (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Danke für eure lieben Rückmeldungen, ich mach dann mal weiter.



Digicat schrieb:


> Wird es auch Technik im Teich geben ... Skimmer, Bodenablässe ???



Hallo Helmut,
im Teich wird es so wenig Technik wie möglich geben. Im Boden wurden vier Abläufe mit Grobfilter eingesetzt. Die Rinnen kannst du auf den Bildern schon erkennen, später sieht man sie noch besser.

Vom 6. bis 9. Tag wurde der Wall zwischen Teich und Pflanzengraben befestigt und der Uferwall fertig gestellt. Das Mauern mit der Schaufel ging sehr gut und viel schneller als mit der Kelle.

     

Jetzt konnten wir auch schon die Materialmengen ausmessen und bestellen. Hierzu haben wir eine Schnur mit Markierungen mitten durch den Teich gelegt und dann ca. alle 2 mtr. zu den Seiten gemessen.

Pause, erstes Probesitzen auf dem Damm. Sandsäcke füllen um damit später die Teichfolie fest zu legen.

   

Alles lief sehr gut zusammen und dann stand auch schon der LKW mit dem Material von NG auf dem Hof. Jede Menge Rollen, Pakete und natürlich die Folie im Stück.

Später mehr


----------



## Digicat (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Servus Werner



Weiter so ...


----------



## Werner W (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Tag 10
Der Tag an dem die Folie in den Teich sollte. Vorher mußte aber noch Vlies 900 verlegt werden. 
Im Boden sind viele spitze Steine und wir wollten auf Nummer Sicher gehen. 

     

Bahn für Bahn wurde mit der Heißluftpistole verschweißt. Auf dem 2. Bild sieht man noch mal einen Teil des Uferwalls. 
Im Vordergrund soll später ein kleiner Strand entstehen.
Auf Bild 3 erkennt man die Rinnen für die Schläuche der 4 Filter.

     

Letzte Erdarbeiten am Filtergraben. Gut zu erkennen die beiden Durchbrüche für den Einbau der Zielsaugtechnik von NG. 
Auf Bild 2 rechts unten liegen über 600 kg Folie und warten auf den Einbau. Vlies fertig verlegt.

Gegen Abend sollte es dann endlich losgehen. Die Nachbarn und Freunde kamen, um die Folie in den Teich zu ziehen. 
Alle hatten gehörigen Respekt vor dem großen Folienhaufen an der Ecke des Teiches. 
Es ging dann aber alles viel schneller, als erwartet. Die Folie wurde einmal quer zum Teich ausgerollt. In der Rolle war ein Gurt 
eingelegt, so dass ein paar Leute ziehen und die anderen rollen konnten. Die Folie lag jetzt gefaltet am Rand. Fünf sechs Leute 
zogen die Folie jetzt durch den Teich, während die anderen am Rand fest hielten, damit sie nicht in den Teich rutschte. 
Nur ein mal wurde kurz gestoppt um zu sehen ob alles richtig läuft. Die ganze Aktion hat wohl nur 10 bis 12 Min. gedauert, 
so dass es leider keine Bilddokumente vom Einbau gibt.

 

Die Folie lag im Teich und wurde mit den Sandsäcken gesichert. 
Da konnte man schon mal den Grill anschmeißen und eine Karaffe Bier kredenzen. 
So nahm dann der Abend seinen Lauf.

 on


----------



## Werner W (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Nun lag die Folie im Teich, die Wurst war gegessen und das Bier getrunken. An Pause war aber nicht zu denken, der Urlaub mußte schließlich genutzt werden und die meiste Arbeit lag ja noch vor uns. Die Schönwetterperiode war jetzt leider zu Ende und immer wieder wurden wir von Regenschauern überrascht. Fisselig gestaltete sich der Lückenschluß der Dammdurchführungen. Hier mußte Folie geklebt werden und die ständige Arbeitsunterbrechung wegen Regen nervte. Wir fingen auch schon mal langsam mit dem Verlegen der Verbundmatte an. Laufend mußte die Folie trocken gewischt werden.

     

Letztendlich klappte es mit dem Verkleben der Folie an den Durchführungen dann doch ganz gut. Die Klebestellen hielten richtig gut zusammen. So was macht man schließlich nicht jeden Tag und wenn man weiß wie es am besten geht, ist keine offene Stelle mehr da.

Jetzt konnten wir die beiden Saugsammler einbauen. Diese wurden an die Durchführung gestellt auf der Rückseite mit einem Flansch durch die Folie mit dem Filtergraben verbunden. Auf der Teichseite sind die Anschlüsse für die Saugleitungen. Hier könnte man auch noch einen Schlammsauger oder einen Skimmer anschließen. In den Saugsammler haben wir die Absperrschieber eingebaut. So kann später jeder Filter je nach Verschmutzung auf dem Teichgrund auch einzeln angesaugt werden. Zur Entlastung der Folie an der Dammdurchführung wurde an jede Seite eine Stützwand gemauert. 

       

Auf den nächsten Bildern sieht man schön, wie die Saugschläuche in den vorher modelierten Rinnen verschwunden sind. So ist alles oberhalb der Teichfolie eingebaut und es gibt keine unnötigen Foliendurchbrüche. Auf die Folie wurde zum Schutz Vlies gelegt, dann die Schläuche eingebaut und mit Zementmischung abgedeckt. So entstand wieder eine ebene Fläche die danach mit der Verbundmatte überbaut wurde Diese Technik ist natürlich nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen sondern von NG übernommen worden. Die Bauanleitungen von naturagart(NG) sind wirklich sehr präzise. Wenn man sich dann auch noch so einigermaßen daran hält, passieren sehr wenige Fehler und man ist immer wieder zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen. 

     

In den folgenden Tagen gab es wieder mehr Regen und das hieß dann, Schutzfolie rein Schutzfolie raus und .....
....Pause wenn man keine brauchte. 

   

Jetzt waren wir 17 Tage lang ohne Unterbrechung an unserem Teich am Werkeln gewesen,  hatten Vlies, Folie und Saugtechnik eingebaut und die Verbundmatte hatte nun auch ihren Platz gefunden. Wir waren sehr zufriedem mit dem Erreichten und hoften, dass es mit dem jetzt anstehenden Vermörteln des Teiches so ruck zuck :beten weiter gehen würde. Die Planungen dafür liefen bereits und das Material war geordert. 
Ob es dann wirklich nach Plan lief? ...hierzu bald mehr.


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Nu da kann ich mit meiner Pfütze nicht mithalten  aber ich bin total von Eurem See beeindruckt  sehr Schön


----------



## wkremer (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Super,
toll geplant und ausgeführt.
Bin schon auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## Werner W (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Nun sollte mit der Vermörtelung die letzte Schicht in den Teich eingebracht werden. Wie bereits gesagt, hatten wir uns mehrere Teiche angesehen und zwei ausprobiert. Beim ersten Teich war die Mörtelschicht nur bis 2/3 an den Hängen herunter angebracht, der Rest war dann nackte Folie und unten auf dem Grund lag eine Kiesschicht. Dies gefiel uns nicht so gut, da es scharfe Kanten an den Übergängen gab und das Trittgefühl zu unterschiedlich war. Oben fest und sicher, dann etwas glitschig und zuletzt krümelig. Der Schwimmteich am Ferienhaus(http://www.m-jahn.info/) war komplett gemörtelt. Dies war optisch sehr gut gelungen und es fühlte sich auch beim Baden sehr gut an. Für uns stand fest, dass wir den Teich auch komplett ausmörteln würden, man baut ja schließlich nur einmal?!! Wir entschieden uns für eine sandfarbene Mischung. Der Mauersand wurde angeliefert, weißer Zement(!ganz wichtig, ist zwar teurer als grauer Zement, dafür verschluckt er die Farbe nicht) war geordert und der Farbstoff von NG war auch vor Ort.
Wir hatten es uns so vorgestellt, dass wir den Mörtel mit der Putzmaschine eines befreundeten Putzunternehmers so in zwei Tagen in die Grube einbringen wollten. Die Maschine stand bereits am Teichrand, als es dann doch Bedenken seitens der Firma gab. Da kein Kalk verwendet wurde, wäre die Mischung nicht sämig genug gewesen, um sie durch den dünnen Putzschlauch zu pumpen. Das Risiko einer Beschädigung wäre zu groß und vor allem bei uns gewesen. So verließ die Putzmaschine die Baustelle, ohne je weißen Zement gesehen zu haben. Wir fühlten uns danach ein wenig hilflos, da nun immerhin über 200 m² mit der Hand verputzt werden mußten. Es blieb uns nur Schaufel, Mischmaschine und Karre um den Mörtel in den Teich zu bringen. Am späten Nachmittag des 18. Tages ging es ans Werk. Zuerst wurde eine dünne Mörtelschicht in die Verbundmatte eingeschlemmt. Wir waren zwar noch etwas skeptisch aber ließen uns nicht unterkriegen. Da keiner genau wußte wie schnell es voran gehen würde, gab es prompt die erste Nachtschicht. Bei uns sagt man auf plattdeutsch "don deit leern" übersetzt "Versuch macht klug" und so waren wir dann doch ganz zufrieden mit dem ersten Abschnitt.


----------



## Werner W (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

So ging es nun in den nächsten Tagen Stück für Stück weiter um den Teich herum. Einschlemmen, Mörtel aufbringen und Glätten. Immer wieder mußten wir die Schutzfolie auf die fertigen Abschnitte ziehen. Mal gegen Regen und mal wegen der Gefahr zu schneller Austrocknung gegen die starke Sonneneinstrahlung. Damit der Mörtel gleichmäßig ohne Risse abbinden konnte, wurde er immer wieder mit Wasser eingenebelt. Eine gute Woche brauchten wir für die Hänge.


----------



## Werner W (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Jetzt kam die Rampe in den Teich und unser Sohn schob Karre für Karre die Mischung hinein. Ganz schön rutschig die Sache. Da mittlerweile sämtlicher Bauchspeck verbraucht war, wurden jetzt auch die Pausen regelmäßiger eingehalten und es gab täglich lecker Kuchen. Der 26. Tag endete wieder mit einer Spätschicht.


----------



## Werner W (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Als nächstes ging es an die Treppe. Wir hatten viel überlegt, wie wir diese am besten gestalten. Erst wollten wir sie nur mit Mörtel modelieren, dann sollten dunkle Fliesen eingebaut werden. Schließlich entschieden wir uns für die Granitplatten, die optisch am besten paßten und durch die rauhe Oberfläche nicht so rutschig waren. Gleichzeitig wurde schon mal vor dem Häuschen ausgekoffert. Auf dem 3. Bild sieht man im Hintergund Richtung Sandhügel die ersten Vorbereitungen für den externen Pumpenschacht.

       

Vier Wochen nach dem ersten Spatenstich war mit den Arbeiten an der Treppe die Teichschale vollendet. 

     



   

Im Vordergrund des linken Bildes sieht man eine eingearbeitete Mulde. Dort wird später eine der __ Teichrosen-Halbzwerge stehen. 
Auf dem rechten Bild ist vorne der Zugang ohne Stufen vom geplanten Strand zu erkennen.

 

Der jetzt einsetzende Regen konnte uns nichts mehr anhaben.

   

Am nächsten Tag wurde wie bei den alten Ägyptern ein dicker Findling zu seinem Platz im Bachdelta gerollt. 
Die Teichschale und die vier Filter wurde noch mal gereinigt und am 1.8. hieß es endlich Wasser marsch.


----------



## Digicat (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Servus Werner

Gewaltig was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt ...

Gratulation 

Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## Werner W (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Wir ließen das Wasser die Treppe herunter laufen. So konnte es sich schon mal ein wenig aufwärmen. War ja auch zu aufregend den Wasserspiegel steigen zu sehen und auf den ersten Sprung in´s Wasser zu warten. Das Wasser entnahmen wir ganz einfach aus der Wasserleitung. Eine Entnahme mit Standrohr am nahe gelegenen Hydranten wäre sehr viel teurer geworden. Der Wasserverband wollte für das Standrohr Miete und der Wasserpreis war fast doppelt so hoch wie der normale. Also dauerte es eben etwas länger bis der Teich voll war. An die vier Filter auf dem Teichboden hatten wir zum Schutz noch glatte Kieselsteine in die Mulden gelegt.

     

Auf dem 3. Bild sieht man den dicken Findling der jetzt mit ein paar kleineren Kollegen im Bachdelta seinen Platz gefunden hatte.

Das Wasser stieg und zwischenzeitlich gab´s den einen oder anderen neugierigen Besuch.


----------



## Werner W (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Vom Pumpenschacht bis zum künftigen Bachdelta wurde eine Wasserleitung um den Teich herum gelegt. 
Durch diese Leitung wird die ges. Umwälzung des Teichwassers erfolgen.
Zusätzlich bauten wir in den Schacht zu Sicherheit noch einen Wasserablauf ein. 

   

Die erste Dammdurchführung war jetzt auch schon so gut wie fertig. Unten das Rohr welches nachher noch 
mit einem Doppelbogen etwas höher in den Filtergrabe ausläuft.

   

Unser Sohn konnte es nicht abwarten und glitt nach 2 Tagen Wasserlauf schon mal durch das seichte Gewässer.


----------



## Digicat (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Servus Werner

Habt Ihr sehr gut hinbekommen 

Fehlen nur noch die Pflanzen ...

Wozu dienen den die Stufen im Teich ... Steh- und Sitzmöglichkeiten


----------



## Werner W (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Moin Helmut,
danke, die Stufen sind hauptsächlich aus Sicherheitsgründen eingebaut, damit man auch in Notsituationen immer und überall den Teich ohne Anstrengung verlassen kann. Man wird schließlich älter und wir hoffen, dass wir den Teich auch noch in 20 Jahren nutzen werden. Die Stufen eignen sich natürlich auch gut als Sitzgelegenheiten.
Werner


----------



## Digicat (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Danke für deine Erklärung ... ja, wir werden älter ...

Deshalb hätte ich bei der Einstiegstreppe auch ein Geländer montiert. 
Habe immer ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich Steinplatten im Wasser sehe ... mMn. größte Rutsch- und Unfallgefahr wenn veralgt.
Fadenalgen halten sehr fest an Steinen, bekommt man mit normalen putzen nicht ab. Leider ...

Aber noch ist es GsD. nicht soweit und ich will den Teufel auch nicht an die Wand malen ...

Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste ...


----------



## Werner W (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Helmut,
ja mit dem Geländer hast du wohl Recht, wir hatten auch daran gedacht, haben dann aber aus optischen Gründen erst mal darauf verzichtet. 
Vielleicht müssen wir irgendwann das Wasser abpumpen und nachträglich ein Geländer einbauen. Die Stufen sind sehr großflächig und bisher auch sehr trittfest. 
Wir hoffen, dass wir das Wasser im Schwimmbereich auf Dauer so närstoffarm hinbekommen, dass sich nicht so viele Algen bilden. 
Im Frühjahr werden wir vielleicht schon mehr wissen. Zu den Pflanzen komme ich später.
Liebe Grüße
Werner


----------



## Werner W (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Nach 3 Tagen war der Wasserstand etwa bis etwa zur Hälfte angestiegen. 

 
Mittlerweile hatten wir auch den Flansch für das Saugrohr zum Pumpenschacht eingebaut;
rechts oben im Bild erkennbar. Der vordere Saugsammler mußte noch verkleidet werden.

   

Der Urlaub war leider vorbei und es ging jetzt nicht mehr ganz so schnell voran.

    

Wasserstand nach vier Tagen und das erste mal im eigenen Teich schwimmen, herrlich.

Auch wenn das Wasser noch sehr kalt war, dieses Gefühl war unbeschreiblich.

   

Unserm Sohn gefiel es sichtlich, nach dem er seine ganzen Sommerferien 
mit Arbeiten am Teich verbracht hatte, sich in das kalte Wasser zu stürzen.


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner...

Ich finde eure Arbeit echt beachtenswert. Da hab ihr euch ja richtig ins Zeug gelegt und alles auch so schön sauber und sorgfältig verarbeitet. Das gefällt mir richtig gut.....

Freue mich auch schon die Fortsetzung.toll


----------



## Moonlight (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Wahnsinn, was ihr in so kurzer Zeit bewerkstelligt habt 
Ihr habt meinen vollsten Respekt 

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Mandy


----------



## Werner W (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
wir hatten uns viel vorgenommen, bei der Zeiteinschätzung aber doch einigermaßen daneben gelegen. 
Der Zeitaufwand für die einzelnen Bereiche wird von NG in den Bauanleitungen auch etwas zu optimistisch betrachtet.
Die Vermörtelung hatte länger gedauert, die ganzen Kleinarbeiten summierten sich jetzt und der eigene Akku zeigte 
so langsam einen Memoryeffekt.
Im Nachhinein stimme ich euch natürlich zu. Wir hatten wirklich schon viel erreicht und konnten froh sein, dass alles 
so glatt lief.

Fünf Wochen nach Baubeginn wurde nun der Pflanzengraben vermörtelt. Der Pumpenschacht war allerdings immer noch nicht fertig. 

   

Wasserstand nach 5 Tagen.


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Servus Werner

Hut ab ... 

Aber den Pflanzengraben zu vermörteln ist zwar konsequent, aber auch ein bisserl übertrieben ... viel vom vermörtelten sieht man ja nicht ... oder täusche ich mich da 

Pflanzengraben (nach NG) = Pflanzenfilter (leichter Wasserüberstand über Pflanzsubstrat)


----------



## Werner W (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Der Schwimmbereich war 6 Tage nachdem wir das Wasser aufgedreht hatten, nun so langsam gefüllt 
und wir mußten sehen, dass der Pflanzengraben fertig wurde.

In den Graben kam eine etwa 10 cm dicke Sandschicht für die spätere Bepflanzung. In der Mitte der tiefere Bereich(ca. 65 cm) 
für die Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen und an den Seiten die Flachzonen(30 - 45 cm) für die erdverbundenen Pflanzen. 
Links an den Zuläufen von den Saugsammlern wurden die Endstücke der Rohre aufgesetzt und auf das Ansaugrohr rechts kam der Grobfilter. 

     

Über Nacht wurden die Schieber in den Saugsammlern geöffnet und am nächsten Nachmittag war auch der Pflanzengraben 
voll Wasser. 7 Tage hatte es gedauert, bis genau 201 m³ Wasser durch den 3/4"-Gartenschlauch in den Teich gelaufen waren. 
Jetzt war auch das schon vertraute Rauschen der Wasserleitung im Haus nicht mehr zu hören. 
Zwischenzeitlich war eine Bodenplatte in den Pumpenschacht betoniert worden und so konnten jetzt die Wände gemauert werden. 
Vor dem Häuschen letzte Erdarbeiten.

   

Gegen Abend zog ein Schauer über uns hinweg und verabschiedete sich mit diesem herrlichen Regenbogen. 
Wenn das kein gutes Zeichen war.


----------



## Werner W (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Moin Helmut,
du täuscht dich nicht, wir haben dann auch nur noch die Seiten vermörtelt und es dann gut sein lassen 
Unten in den Graben wurden noch Ufermatten gelegt, damit in einigen Jahren beim Ausmisten nicht in der Folie rumgestochert wird. 
LG Werner


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



> ... damit in einigen Jahren beim Ausmisten nicht in der Folie rumgestochert wird


Weise vorausschau 

Wie habt ihr die Pflanzen eingebracht ... Pflanzengraben und Teich wieder "entwässert/teilentwässert"  oder durfte der Junior auf Tauchgang gehen


----------



## PeterBoden (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Meine Anerkennung habt ihr!

Toll.

BTW: welche Folie habt ihr verwendet, EPDM oder PVC?


----------



## Werner W (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> BTW: welche Folie habt ihr verwendet, EPDM oder PVC?



Hallo Peter,
wir haben die grüne doppellagige PVC-Folie von naturagart(NG) 1mm verwendet.
Unten drunter 900er Vlies und darüber Verbundmatte mit Mörtel. 
Beschreibung und Eigenschaften unter:
http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/folientechnik.html
Ich hoffe ich durfte den Link hier so einfügen.
Grüße
Werner


----------



## Werner W (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr die Pflanzen eingebracht ... Pflanzengraben und Teich wieder "entwässert/teilentwässert"  oder durfte der Junior auf Tauchgang gehen



Das ist eine andere Geschichte, ich sage nur Reispflanzer.
Erst mal mußte sich die Erde setzen. In den folgenden Tagen haben wir um den Schwimmbereich herum mit der überschüssigen Folie die Pflanzenbeete gestaltet(leider keine Fotos der Arbeit) und dann die Pflanzen für alle Bereiche bei NG bestellt.
LG
Werner


----------



## Werner W (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Die erste Pflanzenlieferung für den Pflanzengraben und die Saat für den Uferwall kam dann am 10. August in einem großen Paket. Ich kann mich an diesen Tag sehr genau erinnern. Als ich mittags vom Büro nach hause kam, war noch alles in Ordnung. Wir packten das Paket im Häuschen aus und sortierten dort die Pflanzen, da es mittlerweile angefangen hatte zu regnen. Der mitgelieferte Startdünger wurde in Teebeuteln portiniert und die Pflanzanleitungen wurden studiert. Es nützte nichts, die Pflanzen mußten in den Graben. Wasser wurde nicht mehr abgepumpt, denn das __ Hechtkraut war so groß, dass es ohne Wasser umgekippt wäre. Also Hose aus, Regenjacke an, Ärmel aufgekrempelt und rein in´s Becken. Anfangs ging alles noch sehr gut. Löcher gedrückt, Düngebeutel rein und Pflanze drauf. Das Wasser war klar und man konnte den Untergrund für die Pflanzung gut erkennen. Nach und nach wurde der Regen heftiger  und das Zureichen der Pflanzen und Düngerportionen wurde schwieriger. Wir legten die Pflanzen und  Düngerbeutel jetzt in eine Wäschewanne die ich auf dem Wasser hinterher zog. Das Wasser wurde trüber und man sah den Boden nicht mehr, also ging alles nach Gefühl. Zwischendurch die blauen Arme und Beine aufwärmen , staunen :shock dass immer noch so viele Pflanzen im Häuschen lagen und wieder rein in`s Wasser. Ich dachte nur, so muß es den Arbeitern auf den Reisfeldern gehen. Letztendlich waren gegen Abend doch alle Wurzelpflanzen gepflanzt und die Schwimmpflanzen, mit Steinchen beschwert, ausgesetzt.

In den folgende Tagen verlegten wir die Ufermatten. Auf den Uferwall kam eine Lage Pampe aus Sand zum Durchwurzeln und darauf die Matte. Diese wurde wieder mit dünner Matsche eingeschmiert und mit Dünger und einer Saatmischung eingesäht. Damit der Wind die Saat nicht wegwehen konnte, haben wir noch dünnes Gartenvlies drüber gehängt. Die einzelnen Pflanzenbeete waren jetzt im Groben in verschieden Größen und Tiefen vorbereitet. Die Bilder sind ein paar Tage nach der Bepflanzung des Grabens entstanden. Das Wasser im Pflanzengraben wurde wieder klarer und man konnte langsam die einzelnen Pflanzen erkennen.
Die Pflanzenbeete um den Schwimmbereich herum haben wir außen mit alten Gehwegplatten begrenzt und die Folie daran hochgestellt. Die so entstandene Saugsperre soll später mit Steinen, Sand und Pflanzen und versteckt werden. Nun konnten die Pflanzen für die Beete kommen.


----------



## Werner W (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

In der Woche darauf kamen die restlichen Pflanzen für die Beete und für den Uferwall. Sie waren von NG unter Einbeziehung unserer eigenen __ Schwertlilien nach Standort berechnet worden. Wir wollte in Nähe des Häuschens kleinere Blumen, dann ein Moorbeet,  dahinter und auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite größere Pflanzen. Als wir diese eingesetzt hatten, begannen wir mit dem Bau der Holzterasse vor dem Häuschen. An das Fundament dübelten wir einen Querträger, an dem wir dann mit Winkeln die Unterkonstruktion anschrauben konnten. Vorne legten wir die Balken mit Abstandshaltern auf die Trennmauer zum Teich. Später wurde hier noch eine Leiste angebracht, an der die Teichfolie mit der Ufermatte oberhalb des Wasserspiegels fest geschraubt wurde. Auf dem dritten Bild zu sehen ein Blumenkübel. Darunter befindet sich der Schacht an dem die Leitung von der Pumpe ankommt. Hier haben wir einen Verteiler eingebaut, so dass wir das Wasser direkt unten in´s Bachdelta laufen lassen können und hoffentlich im Sommer diesen Jahres auch nach oben auf den Hügel in die Bachquelle.


----------



## Werner W (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hier ein Bild von den Beeten auf der linken Seite mit der Bepflanzung. Im Vordergrund niedrige Blumen, dahinter das Moorbeet und dann das Lilienbeet mit __ Blutweiderich. Auf dem Uferwall ist bereits die Saat aufgegangen. An dem Ufer auf der linken Seite haben wir vorübergehend Steine gelegt, damit beim Schwimmen die Saat nicht von der Ufermatte gespült wird. Links am Hügel am Weg entlang, soll später eine Trockenmauer entstehen.
Auf dem zweiten Bild der Damm der mit Trittplatten aus Brechstein belegt wurde. Dazwischen Sand und kleine Pflanzen. Die Pumpenschacht war nun auch fertig und die Pumpe eingesetzt. Jetzt wurde der Wasserkreislauf in Gang gesetzt. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gurgelte das Wasser jetzt wieder in den Teich zurück.


----------



## Werner W (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hier sieht man jetzt von der schon fast fertigen Terasse aus die Stelle, an der das Wasser von links 
unter den Steinen wieder in den Teich läuft. Vorne noch ein kleines Beet mit niedrigen Blumen. 
Die noch teilweise sichtbare Folie wird nach und nach versteckt.

 

 

Die Terasse und der Steg zur Treppe im Wasser waren jetzt auch fast fertig. 
Im Vordergrund der Pumpenschacht versteckt unter einem Holzdeckel mit
Ufermatte abgedeckt. Die Stromversorgung noch spartanisch mit einer 
Kabeltrommel.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Servus Werner,
was soll man schreiben, eine super Dokumentation
da habt Ihr Euch wirklich was ganz besonderes Geschaffen.
Schön, dass ihr auch an einen großzügig dimensionierten Ufergraben gedacht habt.
Der wird heuer schon richtig schön explodieren.
Weiterhin viel Freude mit eurem schönen Teich.
LG Markus


----------



## Werner W (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Auf die Terassenbalken wurde eine Konterlattung geschraubt und dann mit Douglasien-Riffeldielen beplankt. 
Unter der Terasse beim Deckchair befindet sich versteckt der Teichüberlauf. Vorne an der Terasse
wurde noch eine Blende angebracht.

     

3 Monate nach Baubeginn.

Die Pflanzen waren gut angewachsen.

   

Der kleine Steg auf den Damm war fertig, einige Findlinge hatten ihren Platz gefunden
 und angesähtes Gras war aufgkommen. Jetzt wurde aufgeräumt denn der Herbst war im Anmarsch.

   

Bei teilweise wunderschönem Spätsommerwetter konnten wir dann noch einige Male auf der neuen 
Terasse das Ganze genießen. Bis Mitte Oktober ging ich noch jeden Morgen in den Teich zum Schwimmen. 
Dann begannen allerdings schon die Arbeiten für das Abdecken des Teiches mit einem Netz.
Das erste Herbstlaub fiel schon von den Bäumen.
Letzte Bilder bei wunderschönem Herbstwetter im Oktober.


   

Vorne auf dem 2. Bild das Moorbeet mit den Fleischfressern __ Sonnentau, Schlauchpflanze und Venusfalle.


----------



## Sandra1976 (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Wow, allen respekt!!
Wo kann man euch buchen  Ihr habt bestimmt einen Teichbaubetrieb und wollt uns locken oder deprimieren
Nein, ehrlich, echt der Wahnsinn, ich hoffe wir sehen noch weitere Bilder von eurem See mit schwedischem Häuschen und Sandstrand.
Viel Spaß in der Badesaison 2012, Urlaub braucht ihr keinen mehr.........


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo schöne Doku da kann mann nur noch:gratuliere Respeckt


----------



## Werner W (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*


Hallo ihr Lieben,
vielen Dank für euer Lob und euren Zuspruch, schön dass es nicht nur uns gefällt.



Sandra1976 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß in der Badesaison 2012, Urlaub braucht ihr keinen mehr.........



Hallo Sandra,
danke, keine Sorge das mit dem Urlaub hat sich erst mal erledigt, wär ja auch noch schöner. 
Erst mal wollten wir das Ganze genießen, sind ja auch noch nicht fertig.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr auch an einen großzügig dimensionierten Ufergraben gedacht habt.
> Der wird heuer schon richtig schön explodieren.



Hollo Markus,
NG hat in den Anleitungen darauf hingewiesen, den Ufergraben nicht zu knapp zu bemessen.
 Hab mich auch hier im Forum umgesehen und unter anderem auch deinen Teich mit Ufergraben gefunden. 
Gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem weil der schon so schnell und füllig bewachsen ist. 
Hast du die Pflanzen auch von NG?
Grüße 
Werner


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner,



> Gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem weil der schon so schnell und füllig bewachsen ist.
> Hast du die Pflanzen auch von NG?


Danke für das Lob.

Ich hab sie teilweise von NG  - vieles hab ich auch hier aus dem Forum im Flohmarkt gekauft bzw. getauscht. 
Sehr empfehlen kann ich Dir auch unseren Werner http://www.nymphaion.de/.
Ich persönlich finde einfach ein schön bewachsener Ufergraben rundet so eine Teichanlage
einfach perfekt ab.
Auch das Moorbeet hat`s mir angetan, da hab ich bei Pyro schon so ein schönes gesehen
und auch Deines gefällt mir - das wird`s heuer bei mir wohl auch noch geben.
Was mir besonders gut bei Dir gefällt ist die Gesamtanlage, eine wirklich sehr stimmige
Anlage - allen Respekt
Weiterhin noch viel Freude wünscht Dir
Markus


----------



## Werner W (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hier seht ihr jetzt, wie wir den Teich mit einem Netz abgedeckt haben. Mein Bruder hat uns 3 Stützen geschweißt und von 
unserem Reifenhändler haben wir 2 ausgediente Reifenschläuche bekommen. Die Stützen haben wir unten mit Schlauch umwickelt, 
damit die scharfen Zapfen vom Verzinken die Schläuche nicht beschädigen. 
Dann wurden die Stützen mit einfachen Gurten auf die Schläuche gespannt und in den Teich gesetzt. 

     

Längs und quer, oben und unten wurden jeweils die Seile befestigt und nun zogen das Ganze auf den Teich.


----------



## Werner W (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Nachdem die Seile gespannt waren, konnten wir das Netz von rechts nach links rüber ziehen und mit Bodenankern befestigen. 

     

Von Mitte Oktober bis Anfang Dezember blieb das Netz auf dem Teich. Wir hatten ein Netz mit 15 mm Maschenweite genommen. 
Alle Blätter blieben darauf liegen und wurden später vom Wind weggeweht. Wir hatten allerdings auch ein paar Ahornbäume 
in der Nähe des Teiches stehen. Täglich sah man die filigranen Propellersamen __ fliegen und durch das Netz in den Teich fallen. 
Jetzt stehen dort keine Ahornbäume mehr, fällt gar nicht auf.
Auf dem 3. Bild sieht man links einen Rancherzaun, den wir am Rand des Pflanzengrabens gesetzt haben. Wir finden allerdings, 
dass er ein wenig zu wuchtig wirkt und überlegen, ob wir die Bretter noch gegen einen Kastanienzaun austauschen.


----------



## Sandra1976 (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo!!
Ja der Zaun ist vielleicht ein bisschen zu "grob" für diese Ecke.
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen die Bretter durch einen Staketenzaun aus Kastanienholz
zu ersetzen. Wunderschön naturnah und lässt sich super mit Clematis oder anderen
__ Kletterpflanzen bewachsen. Wir haben unseren auch aus dem Internet bestellt und 
sind super zufrieden. Schau mal rein bei Natur-Pro-__ Kastanie, die haben sich auf diese 
Zäune aus haltbarem Kastanienholz spezalisiert. Wir haben unseren auch dort her.
Sind sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Werner W (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Sandra,
danke für den Tip. Werden uns da mal umsehen. Das mit dem Kastanienzaun wird wohl was werden. Hast du ein Foto von eurem Zaun?
LG
Werner


----------



## Sandra1976 (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner,
leider hab ich kein Bild das ich dir schicken könnte, aber wie gesagt schau mal bei der Webside von Natur pro __ Kastanie rein, da siehst du  was ich meine.
Mach weiter so bin gespannt


----------



## Werner W (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
bevor das Tauwetter einsetzt und die Arbeit am Teich wieder weiter geht, hier noch ein paar aktuelle Winterbilder. 
Das Eis ist ca. 20 cm dick und so klar, dass man bis auf den Teichgrund sehen kann.


----------



## Werner W (5. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Das Eis ist getaut.
Am Wochenende haben wir bei Vogelgezwitscher, zaghaften Sonnenstrahlen und 10° Lufttemparatur die ersten Frühlingsgefühle bekommen und uns gleich ans Werk gemacht. Auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite lag die Saugsperre noch offen und mußte abgedeckt werden. An dem Einlauf des zukünftigen Baches haben wir schon mal probeweise eine Trockenmauer aufgestellt. Hier sind wir uns allerdings noch unschlüssig, wie das später mal aussehen soll. Der Bach läuft später von einer ca. 10 m entfernten Quelle von oben links den Hügel herunter. Vielleicht kann uns ja der eine oder andere von euch mit einer Idee oder eigenen Bildern inspirieren.
   

Die Pflanzen im Filtergraben halten sich noch zurück aber im Ufergraben zeigen sich bereits erste Fühlingsboten.
     
Die Tierwelt hat mittlerweile auch Einzug gehalten. Seit ein paar Tagen tauchen immer mal wieder Teichmolche an der Treppe und im Filtergraben auf.
So, bis bald.


----------



## Werner W (16. März 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
hab gestern mal ein weinig den Teichboden aufgeräumt. Es war trotz des Netzes im Herbst noch einiges an Laub in den Teich gelangt. Vor allem aber fand ich viele Nadeln einer Lärche, die darum wohl ihr letztes Jahr erleben wird. Auf Bild 1 sieht man gut, wie der aufgewühlte Mulm durch die Zielsaugtechnik in den Pflanzengraben geleitet wird und sich dort auf dem Bodengrund absetzt. Durch die Schieber im Saugsammler läßt sich der Durchfluß sehr gut nach Bedarf steuern. Die Blätter habe ich mit einem sehr langen Besen in eine Ecke des Teiches geschoben und dort mit einem Kescher rausgeholt. Bin froh, dass wir den ges. Teich gemörtelt haben, die Reinigung klappt sehr gut. In den Ufergräben und auf dem Uferwall fangen die Pflanzen an zu wachsen.

   

Die ersten Wildbienen sind bereits aktiv und im Insektenhotel wurde der Betrieb wieder aufgenommen.

   

Heute morgen konnte ich 12 __ Frösche und __ Kröten im Teich zählen. 
Diese balgten teilweise eng umschlungen miteinander. Kampf ums Revier oder Liebesspiel?
Bis bald.


----------



## Werner W (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

 
Es tut sich wieder was im Garten. Seit einigen Tagen kommt immer mal wieder ein bunter Fasan zu Besuch. Keiner im Dorf weiß wo er hin gehört oder ob er vielleicht irgendwo ausgrissen ist. Solche Vögel gibt es in der freien Natur doch eigentlich gar nicht. Von einem befreundeten Landwirten bekamen wir für´s Helfen beim Steinesuchen einen Anhänger voll Findlinge für die Trockenmauer.
Die letzten __ Kröten verabschieden sich aus dem Teich. 

     

Letzten Mittwoch war es schon fast sommerlich warm mit Temperaturen über 17 °. Das Wasser im Teich hatte magische Anziehungskräfte und dem konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Die knapp 14° Wassertemperatur reichten für 3 Schwimmrunden, es war aber noch so was von kalt :shock

         

Die Umwälzpumpe läuft jetzt immer einen halben Tag lang. Der gröbste Dreck ist mittlerweile im Pflanzen-Filtergraben und das Wasser ist schön klar geworden. Über Ostern wollen wir uns mit der Trockenmauer am Erdhügel beschäftigen.
Frohe Ostern


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner.

Schau mal wegen Deinem Fasan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Amgoldfasan_Nahaufnahme_Kopf.JPG
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kragenfasanen (das letzte Foto unten)
Vielleicht habt Ihr so etwas wie einen Tiergarten bei Euch? Oder einen Kleintierzüchterverein, der Euch sagen kann, wer der Besitzer ist... 

Bei 14 °C bekämen mich keine 10 Pferde freiwillig ins Wasser.


----------



## Werner W (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Anett,
danke für die Info. Das wird dann wohl ein Goldfasan sein und der lebt lt. Wikipedia tatsächlich in der freien Natur, allerdings nicht hier bei uns im Norden. Wir haben über Ostern noch mit mehreren  Leuten darüber gesprochen. Es gibt in der Gemeinde einen Geflügelzuchtverein, vielleicht wissen die was.


----------



## Werner W (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

  
Am Mittwoch vor Ostern haben wir mit dem Schleppen der Steine zur Trockenmauer am Hügel begonnen. Zuerst hatten wir überlegt, die Stützwände mit Mischung zu mauern und die Feldsteine dann trocken zu stapeln. Wir sind dann aber zu dem Schluß gekommen, erst mal alles trocken zu bauen. Zwischen den Steinen wurde immer eine dünne Sandschicht gestreut. Dahinter kam eine fest eingestampft Sand- Lehmmischung, damit die Stabilität gewährleistet ist. An einigen Stellen haben wir hinter den Steinen Hohlräume für die Tierchen gelassen, die dort hoffentlich bald einziehen werden.

     

Ein Erdkabel für die spätere Beleuchtung wurde gleich mit eingebaut. Der Abfluß für das Oberflächenwasser kam in eine Nische in der Wand. Pflanzen im Ufergraben.

     

Bis Donnerstagabend war ca. 1/3 der Wand geschaftt.

Über Ostern ging es weiter.


----------



## Werner W (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
am Karfreitag ging es weiter mit der Trockenmauer. Etwa in der Mitte fügten wir eine kleine Nische mit Platz für 2 Stühle ein.
Schöner Platz um zu zweit die letzten Sonnenstrahlen zu genießen.


----------



## katja (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

besser als von profis angelegt! 

ihr habt euch da wirklich ein paradies geschaffen 


 euer glück, dass ihr sooo weit weg wohnt, ich wäre sonst dauergast


----------



## Kröte (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Als der Teich sieht großartig aus und so viel Eigenarbeit! 
Ich gönne es euch, aber bin auch ganz schön neidisch. Für eine solch große Teichanlage haben wir leider nicht genügend Platz im Garten.


----------



## Werner W (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Danke für die  
Ja, wir sind sehr froh, dass wir so viel Platz haben.
Hier ein paar Bilder von den Arbeiten am Hügel über Ostern. Auf der rechten Seite sollte noch ein Steinbruch mit vielen Hohlräumen hin. Gar nicht einfach so zu bauen, dass es auch noch natürlich aussieht. Wir hatten die Steine schon einmal komplett aufgestapelt, sah aber wie gemauert aus. Also alle Bruchsteine wieder weg. Erde zur Seite geschaufelt damit eine kleine Einbuchtung entsteht. Danach haben wir die Steine einfach oben gegen den Erdhügel geworfen und rollen lassen, wirkt schon wesentlich natürlicher. Mal sehen, wie es später aussieht, wenn es ein bisschen bewachsen ist.

        

Junge Sanddornpflanzen oben am Rand des Steinbruchs. Kerzenlicht für romantische Stunden.

   

Der Frühling ist da. Es blüht überall.

       

Inzwischen haben wir mit dem Bau des Treppenaufgangs auf den Hügel begonnen. Bilder folgen.
Bis bald.
Werner


----------



## Werner W (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



katja schrieb:


> euer glück, dass ihr sooo weit weg wohnt, ich wäre sonst dauergast



  ... laß dich nicht davon abhalten, vielleicht bist du ja mal hier oben, ... Käffchen ?


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

 515 km für ein käffchen sind leider ein bissel viel.... trotzdem danke für die einladung


----------



## Werner W (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hier die ersten Bilder von der Stützmauer und den Fundamenten der Treppe rauf zum Hügel. Die Fundamente haben wir ca. 40 cm tief bis auf den festen gelben Sand ausgehoben und mit Zementmischung 1 : 5 und festem Bauschutt ausgefüllt. Für die Mauer verwenden wir den Rest der 10er Betonsteine. Diese werden mit der rauen Unterseite nach vorn sichtbar gemauert. Sieht mit Fantasie fast aus wie Naturstein. Auch hier wieder ein Abflußrohr für die Oberflächenentwässerung und ein Stromkabel für die Beleuchtung. Der grüne Schlauch rechts auf Bild 5 ist die Zulaufleitung, die später zur Quelle auf dem Hügel verlängert wird.
         
Es könnte langsam wärmer werden. Das Wasser im Teich kommt nicht über 12 °. Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit begannen wir mit dem Bau des Häuschens bei annähernd 30 °. 
Aber was nicht ist .......
Bis demnächst.
Werner


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner.

Was für Steine vermauert Ihr da? Kalksandsteine? 
Ich dachte immer, und sehe das auch an einigen bei uns verbauten, dass die im Außenbereich nicht so das Wahre sind... :?

30°C? Hatten wir die letzten zwei Tage und heute sollte es ursprünglich wieder fast so warm werden.


----------



## PeterBoden (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Anett,


Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Werner.
> 
> Was für Steine vermauert Ihr da? Kalksandsteine?
> 
> Ich dachte immer, und sehe das auch an einigen bei uns verbauten, dass die im Außenbereich nicht so das Wahre sind... :?



Auf den Bildern sieht es nicht nach KS aus, Werner schrieb ja auch etwas von Betonsteinen.

Aber ich möchte etwas zu deiner zweiten Aussage beitragen (nach vielen Jahren Tätigkeit in einem KS Werk) denn ganz kurz gesagt: Du hast vollends recht.

Die einzigen KS Steine welche wetterfest sind muss man unter "Verblender" oder "Vormauersteine" bestellen. Hier werden ausgesuchte Rohsande mit entsprechend hohem Quarzitgehalt und ca. 25% mehr Branntkalk verwendet, der Kalk ist das 'Teure' in der KS Herstellung.
Diese "Verblender" gibt es in den Standardformaten NF (240x115x71, das alte Brandsteinformat) und 2DF (240x115x113). Andere Formate wie Großformate wären auch herstellbar, aber das sind dann Sonderwünsche.
Diese "Verblender" sind oft noch imprägniert.

Alle anderen Sorten sind i.d.R. Hintermauersteine, sie sind nicht wetter-/frostfest.
Erst wenn man sie wie der Name schon sagt hintermauert, sie mit einer Schutzschicht wie einem geeigneten Putz versieht sind sie wetterfest.


----------



## Werner W (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



Annett schrieb:


> Was für Steine vermauert Ihr da? Kalksandsteine?
> Ich dachte immer, und sehe das auch an einigen bei uns verbauten, dass die im Außenbereich nicht so das Wahre sind... :?





PeterBoden schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern sieht es nicht nach KS aus, Werner schrieb ja auch etwas von Betonsteinen.



Hallo Anett,
hallo Peter,
es sind keine Kalksandsteine. Wie von Peter richtig erkannt, handelt es sich um Betonsteine. Im letzten Jahr bei Baubeginn des Teiches wurde in einer Stadt in der Nähe die Fußgängerzone neu gestaltet und die alten 10er Betonsteine kamen raus. Wir hatten das Glück, jemanden zu kennen der jemanden kennt ...., und so hatten wir 16 to dieser Steine für einen sehr günstigen Preis auf der Baustelle. Auf der 1. Seite dieses Themas ist der Haufen gut zu sehen. Mittlerweile sind, bis auf einen Rest von 30 Stk., alle Steine irgendwo im und um den Teich verbaut. Die Unterseite sah bei einigen Steinen so rustikal aus, dass wir diese quasi als Natursteine verbauen. Ich stell bald noch ein paar Bilder von der fertigen Treppe rein.
Das gute Wetter(leider keine 30°) ist gestern auch endlich bei uns angekommen :freuund es wurde gleich mal angegrillt . Heute scheint den ganzen Tag die Sonne und die Temperaturen erreichen so 20°. Das Wasser hat fast schon angenehme 18°. Morgen früh wird geschwommen.shock


----------



## Werner W (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
hier die Bilder der fast fertigen Treppenmauern. Rechts im Vordergrund zwischen der Mauer und den Feldsteinen, soll später der Bachlauf mit dem Wasserfall hin. 

     

Das Mauern hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Als nächstes kommen die Stufen und die Pflasterung.
Werner


----------



## Werner W (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Alles wächst gedeiht und es wird herrlich grün rund um den Teich, aber leider auch im Teich. Vor allem im Filtergraben schwimmt das Sediment in handteller großen Fladen vom Boden an die Oberfläche. Im Schwimmbereich hält es sich in Grenzen, da dort der größte Teil duch die BA-Sauger und unseren selbst konstruierten Saugschlauch entfernt wurde. Wir waren schon einige Male schwimmen und haben dabei den Mulm aufgewühlt und zusätzlich mit dem Besen zu den Saugern geführt. Wenn wir es in Ruhe lassen, wird das Wasser immer schnell wieder klar. Der schwimmende Mulm wird wahrscheinlich irgendwann wieder zu Boden sinken und den Pflanzen als Nahrung dienen:beten

     

Die Pflanzen auf dem Uferwall und in den Ufergräben kommen auch so langsam in Fahrt. Allerdings sind wohl bedingt durch den strengen Winter, einige Pflanzen nicht wieder angekommen. Wir warten noch ein wenig ab, ansonsten müssen wir noch mal nachpflanzen.
Die Treppe ist jetzt auch so weit fertig, so dass die gröbsten Bauarbeiten(bis auf den Bach) mittlerweile erledigt sind. Jetzt bauen wir noch den Strand aus und versuchen den restlichen Sandhaufen irgendwo unterzubringen. Den Hügel sähen wir mit einer Blumenwiesenmischung an. 

     

Werden dann versuchen, erst mal nichts mehr zu machen, nur beobachten .....  und genießen                oder    ........   
....ihr werdet es erfahren
Werner


----------



## Werner W (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

So, jetzt sind auch die Ufer am Filtergraben mit der Ufersaatmischung eingesäht. Der Teich wächst langsam aber sicher in`s Umfeld ein. Die Algenblütte scheint langsam abzuebben. Das Wasser wird immer häufiger klar und man kann fast überall bis auf den Boden sehen. Jetzt wo das Wasser beständig so um die 16 - 18 ° warm ist, wachsen die Pflanzen im Filtergraben auch besser. Besonders bei __ Wasserhahnenfuß(zur Zeit in voller Blüte), __ Wasserschraube und __ Hechtkraut kann man das Wachstum gut beobachten. Die Hechtkraut-Riesen tun sich noch etwas schwer. In den Ufergräben sind doch noch einige der vorloren geglaubten Pflanzen aufgetaucht. Das Pfeilblatt kommt dabei so mikrig aus der Erde, dass man nicht glauben kann, daraus könnten mal 80 - 100 cm große Pflanzen werden. Wir werden vorerst geduldig abwarten, ob sich da noch mehr tut.


----------



## tyler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Sehr ,sehr schön,ich habe nicht alles verfolgt aber traumhaft


----------



## Werner W (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Angelika,
vielen Dank für die 
Werner


----------



## Werner W (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Das mit dem Ende der Algenblüte war doch wohl nix. In den letzten Tagen bei den warmen Temperaturen ist das Wasser doch wieder ziemlich grün geworden. Der Teich wurde allerdings auch sehr viel genutzt. Wassertemperaturen lagen am Tag immer so um die 25 °. Die Meßwerte des Wassers haben sich gegenüber den vorigen Werten aber nicht verändert. Den Strand haben wir jetzt auch so weit fertig gestellt und mit feinem weißen Sand angefüllt. Am Lilienbecken entstand noch ein kleiner Steg. Im Filtergraben mußte ich heute ein schreckliches Szenario beobachten. Ich denke es war eine große Libellenlarve die sich im Nacken eines viel größeren Molches verbissen hatte und nicht locker ließ. 
Eine Rettungsaktion half nicht mehr, der Molch war tot 
So erbarmungslos kann die Natur sogar in der kleinen Tierwelt im Teich sein, ....fressen und gefressen werden 

       

Na denn, bis demnächst
Werner


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner,

einfach immer wieder schön, Bilder von Eurer Anlage zu sehen.

weiterhin viel Freude und Schaffenskraft wünscht Dir 

Markus


----------



## grünerdaumen (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Schön zu sehen wie der Teich mit der Zeit Form und Gestalt angenommen hat! Das ist defintiv einer der Schönsten, den ich bislang gesehen habe! Ich würde jetzt gerne nochmal ein paar Bilder vom endgültigen Resultat sehen!


----------



## Jennymausi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Das kann ich nur bestätigen, wir durften uns den Teich ansehen (vielen Dank noch mal) und er sieht "live" noch viel schöner aus!


----------



## Werner W (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



Jennymausi schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen, wir durften uns den Teich ansehen (vielen Dank noch mal) und er sieht "live" noch viel schöner aus!



Hallo,
wir hatten wirklich sehr lieben Besuch aus Aurich vor 2 Wochen. 
Wünschen euch für euren Teich alles Gute, haltet uns auf dem Laufenden.



grünerdaumen schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt gerne nochmal ein paar Bilder vom endgültigen Resultat sehen!



An den grünen Daumen; 
ein endgültiges Reultat wird es wohl nie geben, denn es gibt ja noch Pläne, aber Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand wollen wir euch gerne zeigen.

                 

Die Pflanzen haben sich sehr gut entwickelt. Nur das Wasser ist immer noch ziemlich grün, was dem Badevergnügen allerdings keinen Abruch tut. 
Ich glaube täglich zu erkennen, dass das Wasser langsam klarer wird. Werde später noch ein paar weitere Bilder einstellen.
Grüße 
Werner


----------



## Werner W (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder:

Die Blumenwiese auf dem Hügel beginnt zu blühen:
     

Der Filtergraben wächst langsam zu. Ich hoffe, dass durch das starke Plfanzenwachstum auch die Nährstoffe im Wasser 
schneller verbraucht und die Schwebalgen weniger werden. Besonders __ Wasserschraube, Wasser-__ Hahnenfuß, __ Tausendblatt 
und __ Hechtkraut fühlen sich scheinbar sehr wohl.
    
   

Seit gestern ist nun endlich der Sommer auch bei uns angekommen und wir haben 
einen herrlich faulen Tag am Wasser verbracht. 

Das Wasser hat jetzt eine Temperatur von 20°. Bisher wurde der Teich fast täglich, 
auch bei niedrigeren Temperaturen genutzt. Morgens nach dem Aufstehen 3 - 4 Runden
 schwimmen und dann unter die Dusche  ....es hat sich gelohnt, wir würden es wieder tun.
Nach und nach wächst alles schön ein. Im Ufergraben blüht der __ Blutweiderich.

   

Was so ein blauer Himmel gleich für eine positive Stimmung verbreitet, Urlaub wo bleibst:beten du......?

    
 

Unsere freie Zeit hat sich von Haus und Terasse fast komplett an den Teich verschoben. 
Wenn Besuch kommt, sitzen wir entweder vor oder in unserem Häuschen am Wasser.
Auch die Mahlzeiten am Wochenende werden möglichst dort hin verlegt. 
Nimmt schon ganz schön Einfluß unser Teich.
Grüße
Werner


----------



## muh.gp (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner,
habe die Doku vorhin gefunden. 
Fast eine Stunde geblättert und gelesen... Super Teich, naja besser gesagt See! Glückwunsch - echt beeindruckend!!! Darf ich auf gar keinen Fall meinen beiden Jungs zeigen, denn sonst haben wir keinen Garten mehr....

Weiter viel Spaß beim Baden und Eislaufen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Werner W (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo, war gerade beim Bilder ordnen und dachte ich stelle ein paar davon hier in´s Forum, so könnt ihr die Entwicklung des Teiches ein wenig mit verfolgen.

     
   

Einige Partys wurden im Sommer gefeiert und im Urlaub gab´s Frühstück am Strand.

   

Impressionen im Spätsommer

     

Letzte __ Blicke über´s Wasser und dann kam der Herbst.

     

Vor 2 Wochen haben wir wieder mit Nachbarn und Freunden gewettet, ob das Wasser im Teich "steiht oder geiht". Und da es hielt, gab es lecker Grog und Glühwein. Winterbilder dazu ein anderes mal.
Grüße
Werner


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
wirklich wunderschön! Schade, das wir nicht so viel Platz haben. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie dein Schwimmteich jetzt im Frühjahr/Sommer aussieht und ob das Wasser noch klarer wird. 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## jerutki (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

ein wunderschönes Grundstück habt Ihr erschaffen und ich ziehe meinen Hut davor.

Die Pflanzen sind alle schön angewachsen und es sieht einfach herrlich aus.:gdaumen

Schade halt nur, daß das Wasser etwas grün ist und nicht so klar, bin auch mal gespannt ob es sich dieses Jahr bessert.

Wir werden bestimmt erfahren und sehen wie sich Euer Paradies dieses Jahr entwickelt.

Ich habe letztes Jahr mit dem Bau begonnen und werde dieses Jahr hoffentlich fertig.

Wünsche Euch alles Gute und eine schöne Badesaison.

Übrigens, danke für die schöne Baudokumentation an der wir Teilhaben durften und die hoffentlich fortgesetzt wird.

Schöne Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## lotta (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

hallo Werner,
ich habe deine Baudoku gerade erst entdeckt.
was für eine große, aufwändige, schöne Anlage
echt klasse gefällt mir sehr gut !
aber, warum ist euer wasser so grün? habt ihr einen zu schwachen Filter? oder eine zu schwache pumpe? lasst ihr sie nicht immer laufen? 
ich werde wohl nie so eine riesenteichpoolbadewanne ,  besitzen , 
aber trotzdem interessiert mich das mit dem wasser.
das hat mich nämlich echt erstaunt.
viel spaß im frühjahr, um weiter zu bauen und zu planen.... und zu genießen !


----------



## Werner W (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die lieben Kommentare. 
Ja, das Wasser ist immer noch grün. Wenn der Teich nicht gerade wie jetzt zugefroren ist, wird das Wasser am Tag mindestens 1 x mit einer 190-Watt-Pumpe(Stundenleistung 16.000 ltr.) durch den Filtergraben gepumt.
Nach dem Einfüllen im August 2008 war das Wasser bis zum letzten Frühjahr ziemlich klar. 
Danach stellte sich nach und nach die grüne Trübung ein. Die Pflanzen im Filtergraben kamen erst im Laufe des Sommers so richtig in Fahrt, was aber nichts an der Wassertrübung änderte. Zur Zeit sieht das Wasser wieder etwas klarer aus. Da wir keine weitere Technik oder irgendwelche Mittelchen einsetzen wollen, bleibt uns wohl nichts anderes übrig, als geduldig zu sein, bis sich alles eingespielt hat. Dem Badevergnügen tut die mangelnde Sicht jedenfalls keinen Abruch, allerdings macht das Tauchen nicht wirklich Spaß. Auch dauert die Erwärmung des Wassers immer etwas länger als bei klarem Wasser. Ich habe mich auch bei NG im Forum umgesehen. Dort werden ähnliche Situationen geschildert. Bei manchen Teichen tritt eine zufriedenstellende Sicht schnell ein und bei anderen vergehen oft Jahre bis eine wirkliche Besserung erkennbar ist. Solange sich im Wasser nur einzellige Algen, Schwebteilchen und ein paar Tierchen aufhalten, ist es für uns aber in Ordnung, ist halt Natur. 
Bis demnächst
Werner


----------



## Werner W (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



Werner W schrieb:


> Da wir keine weitere Technik oder irgendwelche Mittelchen einsetzen wollen, bleibt uns wohl nichts anderes übrig, als geduldig zu sein, bis sich alles eingespielt hat.



Oder hat jemand "den Tip"?
Werner


----------



## Sponsor (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Im NG Forum liest man recht häufig von trüben Wasser, leider.

Trübes Wasser heißt, Nährstoffaustrag und Eintrag sind nicht im Gleichgewicht, wenn das Wasser aber erst klar war und dann erst nach 2-3 Jahren "umkippt", dann könnte es an externen Einträgen liegen oder daran das der Filtergraben gesättigt ist und unkontrolliert die bereits gespeicherten Nährstoffe wieder freigibt. 

Alle anderen Hersteller von Schwimmteichsystemen arbeiten genau aus diesem Grund mit rückspülbaren Filterzonen, Gräben und wie diese alle heißen.

Ein Tip zur Lösung wenn man nichts machen will, Pumpe 24h laufen lassen, das erhöht die Abbauleistung um ein vielfaches und stabilisiert die Mikroorganismen. Wenn  es dann immer noch nicht reicht muß einen sinnvolle Filtration nachgerüstet werden, aber zunächst würde ich die Pumpe mehr laufen lassen.


----------



## Werner W (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



Werner W schrieb:


> Nach dem Einfüllen im August 2008 war das Wasser bis zum letzten Frühjahr ziemlich klar.



Tippfehler  wir haben das Wasser erst nach dem Bau eingefüllt, es handelte sich natürlich um den August 2011

Man kann nicht sagen, dass der Teich umgekippt ist. Er ist lediglich zeitweise ziemlich grün.
Das Wasser riecht nicht und macht auch sonst keinen unangenehmen Eindruck.  
Wir hatten die Pumpe im Herbst rund um die Uhr laufen lassen. Das brachte aber auch keine
wesentliche Änderung. Dass der Filtergraben bzw. die Pflanzen dort gesättigt sind, kann ich
mir nicht vorstellen, da sie wie gesagt, erst im letzten Sommer so richtig anfingen zu wachsen. 
Wir warten mal bis zum Sommer und werden in der Zeit mal Tagebuch führen 
über Sichttiefe und Wasserwerte und regelmäßig Fotos machen.  
Werner


----------



## anz111 (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner!

Leider kann ich dir nicht aus Erfahrung helfen, aber ich habe gerade eine ziemlich intensive Planungs- und Lesephase hinter mir.

Problematisch bei der NG Technik finde ich, dass der Filtergraben keine direkte Verbindung zum Schwimmteich hat und nur durch Pumpen erreicht werden kann. Das heißt, dass es keine andere Möglichkeit für die vielen Mikroorganismen gibt, die Algen im Teich zu erreichen bzw. nicht in der Vielzahl zur Verfügung stehen. Wenn du die Pumpen auf Dauer schaltest, schädigts du lt. Literatur auch genau diese Mikroorganismen. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass du einen Bereich des Teiches im Schwimmbereich bepflanzt. Dazu würde sich sicher ein Teil der 50iger Stufe eignen, Substrat einbringen, einen Unterwasserwall mit Steinen auslegen usw usw. 

Bei meinen Nachforschungen ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele Teichbauer kleine Nester mit Zeolit in das Substrat einbringen. 

Ein Kollege von mir hat den Teich regelmäßig geimpft und hat nach 6 Jahren perfektes Wasser bei fast keiner Technik und bei viel zu kleinem Pflanzbereich. 

Der Thias hat eine Mischform in seinem Teich gebaut. Mit Schotterkörper im FG und direkter Bepflanzung im Schwimmbereich. Lt. seinen Postings funtkioniert das super.

Lt. Literatur funktionieren Schwimmteiche in den ersten beiden Jahren immer sehr gut. Danach kommt es zu Stabilitätsproblemen, eben je nach Bauweise und oder Baufehlern. Es soll bis 4 Jahre dauern, bis die Stabilität ins Gleichgewicht kommt. Ältere Teiche, die ich mir angesehen haben, haben das alle geschafft mit wirklich klarem Wasser. 

Also entweder braucht dein System noch und du damit viel Geduld, oder mehr Technik (UVC) oder eben oa. Vorschläge. Was sagt denn NG dazu?

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Werner W (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Kurzer Bericht über die weitere Entwicklung des Teiches:
Nachdem ich im Winter die Aktivitäten erst mal auf das Lesen von anderen Erfahrungsberichten beschränkt habe, wollte ich im März nach der trockenen Wetterperiode eine Teichreinigung und einen Teilwasserwechsel vornehmen. Außerdem sollte ein im Sommer beschädigter Filter repariert werden. Also Teichpumpe in den Teich und Wasser abgepumpt. Nachdem der Teich etwa um ein drittel geleert war, der Schock:shock. Das Grundwasser drückte Teile der Teichschale hoch und es waren 1-2 cm breite Risse entstanden. Ich hätte nie erwartet, dass von unten so viel Druck entstehen kann. In keiner Bauanleitung wurde davor gewarnt. Allerdings hätte ich wissen müssen, dass Anfang des Jahres der Grundwasserstand höher ist als im Sommer. Jedenfalls habe ich die Aktion sofort gestoppt und wieder Wasser aufgefüllt. Danach legte sich, durch den Gegendruck von oben, alles schön wieder auf den Grund zurück. Glück gehabt.
Es hatte sich in den 1 1/2 Jahren seit Fertigstellung des Teiches, trotz der 4 Sauger der Zielsaugtechnik einiges an Mulm auf dem Boden angesammelt. An ungünstigen Stellen an den Seiten wirkt die Technik nicht so gut oder gar nicht, vor allem in der Zeit wenn nicht geschwommen wird. Für das Absaugen des Schmodders habe ich mir den Pondovac 4 zugelegt. Mit einer selbst gebastelten Saugrohrverlängerung konnte ich jede Stelle im Teich erreichen. Danach wurde das Wasser etwas klarer. Auch die grüne Färbung wandelte sich in ein leichtes grün/bräunlich. In den letzten Wochen wurde viel im Teich geschwommen und gespielt. Die Zielsaugtechnik befördert regelmäßig das Sediment in den Filtergraben. Am Wochenende wurden noch einmal die ungünstigen Stellen mit dem Sauger gereinigt. Somit ist der grobe Mulm aus dem Teich heraus. Sichttiefe liegt jetzt bei 80 cm, tiefere Stellen sind schemenhaft zu erkennen. 
Im Filtergraben wächst alles prima und die Wasserfläche ist fast komplett zugewachsen. Die Pflanzen produzieren ordenlich Sauersstoff. Hunderte von Krötenbabys haben vor ein paar Wochen ihre Kinderstube in fast einer Nacht verlassen. Ein __ Teichfrosch und 3 kleinere __ Frösche sind danach eingezogen, unzählige __ Libellen sind an den Stengeln des Hechtkrauts hochgeklettert und dort geschlüpft. 
Heute habe ich zwei Körbe mit Muschelkalk in den Einlauf gestellt. Die Gehäuse der __ Schnecken wurden dünner und durchsichtiger, was Kalkmangel vermuten läßt. Stelle die Tage noch ein paar Bilder rein.
Grüße an die Teichgemeinde
Werner


----------



## Werner W (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo
hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich und Garten.

     
   
     
   
     

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

wow


----------



## Kama (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Von mir auch ein Wow! Verlangst du Eintritt von Freund- und Verwandtschaft?


----------



## anz111 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner!

Was für eine wunderschöne Anlage .
Das Foto mit der Fledermaus ist der Hit!

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## jolantha (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Werner, ich habe mir *alles* durchgelesen, und kann einfach nur eins sagen :
*Ich bin neidisch *  ( grün vor Neid  )
Toll, was Ihr geschafft habt.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hey Werner,

eine super schöne Wohlfühloase ... da braucht man an keinen See fahren 

Und Oliver hat Recht ... das Bild mit der Fledermaus ist auch mein Favorit 

Mandy


----------



## Werner W (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

danke für eure lieben Rückmeldungen. Freut uns, wenn euch unser Teich gefällt. 

Ja die Fledermäuse sind schon interessant und vor allem schnell. Sie kommen immer kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit, 
drehen ihre Runden über den Teich und greifen sich die Insekten ab. Gar nicht so leicht, sie vor die Linse zu bekommen.

Wollte noch mal auf das etwas trübe Teichwasser zurück kommen. Der Wunsch nach klarem Wasser läßt einen ja einfach nicht los.


anz111 schrieb:


> Bei meinen Nachforschungen ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele Teichbauer kleine Nester mit Zeolit in das Substrat einbringen.
> Ein Kollege von mir hat den Teich regelmäßig geimpft und hat nach 6 Jahren perfektes Wasser bei fast keiner Technik und bei viel zu kleinem Pflanzbereich.
> Also entweder braucht dein System noch und du damit viel Geduld,



Das mit der Geduld hatte ich noch mal ein halbes Jahr probiert. Vor 2 Wochen bin ich dann zu einem Wasserpflanzengärtner um mir Wasserflöhe zu besorgen. Mit ihm hab ich die aktuelle Situation unseres Teiche besprochen. Er hat mir auch ähnlich wie anz111 empfohlen, Granulatbeutel mit Starterbakkis vor den Einlauf zu legen. Das hab ich dann auch mal probiert und dazu noch Muschelkalk in Körbe dazu gestellt. 
Wasserflöhe hatte er leider keine. Die hab ich mir dann aus einem versteckten Teich in der Nähe besorgt und in den Teich gesetzt. Da Wasserflöhe von Schwebalgen leben, habe ich mir gedacht, dass es nicht schaden kann wenn die uns ein bisschen beim Klären helfen. Die paar Flöhe werden sicher noch nichts ausgerichtet haben, aber seit dem Wochenende wird das Wasser täglich klarer. Sonntag Sichttiefe 80 cm, Montag 90 cm und heute über einen Meter. So gut war die Sicht seit dem Frühjahr 2012 nicht mehr. Bin total begeistert, hoffentlich geht es so weiter.:beten


----------



## Werner W (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

 Es ging so weiter. 
Das Wasser wurde auch in der vergangenen Woche von Tag zu Tag etwas klarer. Am Wochenende konnten wir den Boden erkennen. 
Es ist zwar noch nicht glasklar aber doch ein ganz erheblicher Fortschritt. 
Hab dann noch mal mit dem Sauger die vorher nicht sichtbaren Mulmnester abgesaugt. Nun sind wir richtig zufrieden. 
Gestern nachmittag bei gut 19 ° Wasser- und 25 ° Lufttemperatur hatten wir noch mal sehr schönes Badewetter.:hai


----------



## Werner W (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

In den folgenden Wochen gingen die positiven Veränderungen des Teichwassers so weiter. Mittlerweile ist es seit 3 Wochen glasklar. 
Man sieht jeden Krümel auf dem Teichboden. Wir sind wirklich sehr froh über diese Entwicklung. 
Was nun letztendlich dafür gesorgt hat, dass das Wasser so klar wurde, können wir nur vermuten:

- die Zeit, die das System brauchte um sich einzupendeln;
- der Mörtel, der hat ev. in der Anfangsphase noch Phosphate und andere Stoffe abgegeben, die den Schwebalgen als Nahrung dienten;
- Einbringen von Heilerde und danach
- das Absaugen und Entfernen des ev. belasteten Bodensediments;
- die im August eingesetzten Starterbakkis;
- die gleichzeitig eingesetzten Wasserflöhe; abends vor den Strahlern im Wasser sieht man regelrechte Flohwolken;
- der starke Bewuchs des Filtergrabens mit Unterwasserpflanzen und die damit verbundene bessere Reinigung des Wassers.

Wahrscheinlich sind alle Punkte mit einem kleinen oder größeren Teil an der erstaunlichen Verbesserung beteiligt. Wir sind begeistert.

       

Nun ist der Sommer leider vorbei und nächste Woche kommt wieder das Laubnetz über den Teich.


----------



## Werner W (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Moin, 
es herbstet. Der Sturm vom 28.10. hat einiges in unserer Gegend durcheinander gewirbelt und umgeweht. Das Teichnetz hat aber gut gehalten. 
Es sind jedoch viele kleine Blätter und sonstiges herumfliegendes Zeugs durch die Maschen in den Teich gefallen. Wird wieder eine Teichreinigung nach sich ziehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werner,
das ist ja ein wunderschöner Teich, eigentlich nicht nur der - auch die Gestaltung drum herum   !
Es freut mich, dass Du auch klares Waser hast. Die von NG propagierte Trennung von Pflanzen und Schwimmbereich scheint ja doch nicht so einfach für große Teiche zu sein. Als positiv finde ich die Tatsache, dass man mit so einem Filtergraben eigentlich keinen großen Filter mehr braucht. Meine "Badewanne" am Teich hat schon einen merklichen Effekt, wenn auch nicht optimal realisiert.
Ich habe keinen großen Teich, sehe aber, was mit der Zeit so selbst in meinem kleinen sedimentiert... . Wenn ich meine Umwälzrate auf so einen kleinen See wie Deinen hochrechne, dann müsste ich Kraftwerksbetreiber werden.
Die Alternative der regelmäßigen Reinigung erscheint mir da gar nicht so lästig - oder wie stehst Du mittlerweile dazu?


----------



## Werner W (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Danke Ralf,
ich denke, dass große Teiche nicht das Problem sind. Die Zielsaugtechnik funktioniert ja sehr gut und der Filtergraben kann eine ganze Menge von dem Sediment aus dem Schwimmbereich aufnehmen. 
Die Positionen und die Anzahl der Sauger sind die eigentliche Herausforderung. Hätte ich gewußt, wie die Strömungen durch die Umwälzung des Wassers verlaufen und wie sich das Sediment nach dem Schwimmen absetzt, wären noch mind. zwei weitere Sauger an diese Stellen eingebaut worden. Glücklicherweise sind diese Stellen aber mehr an den Seiten des Schwimmbereichts ab, wo der Mulm gut mit dem Saugrohr zu erreichen ist. Hier und da mal eine Stunde saugen ist ja nicht sehr anstrengend, es beruhigt und entspannt zusätzlich. 
Und da ich nicht so ein Technikfreak bin, muß das mit dem Filtergraben reichen. Hab mir mal die Bilder deiner Filtertechnik angesehen, alle Achtung, so was wäre mir nicht nur eine Nummer zu groß. 
Die Umwälzung des ges. Teichwassers erfolgt mit einer Impellerpumpe (16.000 ltr./Std., 190 W) innerhalb von ca. 12 Stunden. Im Sommer läuft sie rund um die Uhr und im Winter nur tagsüber.


----------



## chaotin (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Gerade mal im Schnelllauf den Verlauf gesehen, Respekt! Das war schon immer mein großer Traum, aber leider fehlt es da zur Zeit an Geld, aber wer weiß, vielleicht kann ich mr den Traum ja irgendwann mal erfüllen...


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Werner,

habe deine Dokumentation heute gesehen und euer Teich inkl. Umfeld gefällt mir sehr gut.
Interessant auch die Moor- und Lilienbeete und die Anbindung des Gartenhäuschens inkl. Terasse an den Teich.

Es ist ja einige Zeit vergangen seit deinen letzten Nachrichten..... Könntest du ein Update geben?
Wie sieht der Teich heute aus? Wie ist seine Wasserklarheit / Sichttiefe / Wasserfärbung? Würdest du heutzutage was anders machen?

Unser Projekt hat eine ähnliche dimensionelle Ausdehnung wie deins und von daher wäre mir ein Feedback von dir sehr wertvoll.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Werner W (7. Juni 2016)

...und plötzlich saß er da!
Die Aufnahme ist leider nicht so gut gelungen(Handy), da wir schnell reagieren mußten.
Jetzt nehmen wir am Wochenende immer die Kamera mit zum Frühstück in´s Häuschen
und hoffen, dass er wieder kommt. 2 x konnten wir ihn dort schon beobachten.

Hier noch ein paar Handyfotos vom letzten und diesem Jahr. Wir sind sehr glücklich mit unserem Teich und nutzen ihn regelmäßig zum Schwimmen, Entspannen und Feiern. Die Pflanzen haben sich sehr unterschiedlich entwickelt, manche sind ganz verschwunden und andere haben sich prächtig vermehrt. Auch die Tierwelt bringt uns immer wieder zum staunen. Wir werden bei Gelegenheit mal wieder Bilder von der Kamera hochladen.
           
Liebe Grüße an die Teichgemeinde
Werner Wittje


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2016)

Na, so soll es doch sein - schönes Fleckchen Erde, dass Ihr Euch da geschaffen habt!


----------



## stella_one (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Werner,
ich habe begeistert deinen Bericht gelesen. Das sieht super schön aus (Teich und Umgebung) 
Gibt es noch ein Bilderupdate?  
Kam der Eisvogel regelmäßig?

LG


----------



## Werner W (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo stella_one,
schön dass dir unser Teich gefällt. Bilder werden dann und wann immer noch gemacht, nur mit dem Hochladen
klappt es leider nicht so richtig. Wir sind jetzt mehr und mehr in die Genießer-Phase über gegangen, alles wächst und
gedeiht, das Wasser ist sehr angenehm  und wir schwimmen regelmäßig oder liegen auf der Terrasse oder im Häuschen.
Werde in der kalten Jahreszeit mal wieder ein Update machen. Der Eisvogel kommt dann und wann, zuletzt haben wir
ihn vor ein paar Wochen gesehen. Als wir gerade selbst im Wasser waren flog er über uns und setzte sich kurz auf den
Sonnenschirm. Er hat dann wohl schnell gemerkt, dass wir ihm zu dick sind und ist dann weiter geflogen.
LG

hier 2 Handybilder vom vorletzten Sonntag, morgens beim Gang zum Schwimmen


----------



## stella_one (7. Sep. 2017)

Danke Werner für die schnelle Antwort!! 
das ist wirklich ein Paradies. Ganz toll ! 
Vielleicht überlegt sich der Eisvogel ja doch noch einen Umzug in die Nähe von euren Teich.

Liebe Grüße
Kati


----------

